# Political Ideologies Thread



## ArkaneDemon

Let' see where everybody stands. Take this test: The Political Compass - Test

And then post the picture of the graph you get at the end. Healthy discussions encouraged.

Here's me:





And here's a graph to show you what you are depending on your position:





Good luck, young padawan.


----------



## Mordacain

I'll play. Not sure if I really agree with the results but test was interesting


----------



## AySay

Goddamn Lefties...


I'm sure a large percentage of this board will fall in the bottom left quadrant (myself included....)


----------



## Randy

Somebody posted this one time but I can't find it, and it's worth letting the new crop of folks have at it.


----------



## Mordacain

AySay said:


> Goddamn Lefties...
> 
> 
> I'm sure a large percentage of this board will fall in the bottom left quadrant (myself included....)



For what its worth, I don't consider myself a Liberal. I just use logic to make decisions, but Vulcan is not really a political option at this juncture


----------



## SirMyghin

*Economic Left/Right: 4.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.13*


So right wing, leaning libertian, not a surprise really (bottom right). As far as known leaders go I am uncharted territory apparently. Wouldn't be the first time. I agree the questions aren't quite thorough enough, the words such as 'somewhat', and 'mostly' are used too often on top of that.


----------



## Randy

EDIT: Puts me right ontop of Nelson Mandela.


----------



## ry_z

Not surprised in the slightest.


----------



## Guitarman700

Yup.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Politics? I'm just waiting for Orb to come in here and tl;dr this bitch 

I know I'm a lefty, but according this, I have Anarcho-Socialist tendencies


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Economic Left/Right: -5.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.18


----------



## Grand Moff Tim




----------



## Scar Symmetry

I actually consider myself a Progressivist


----------



## The Reverend




----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## DesertBurst

Commies?
In SS.org?


----------



## The Somberlain

Yup, I'm with the Dalai Lama
Economic Left/Right: -6.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.74

Interesting...I thought I would be more authoritarian though


----------



## espman




----------



## Guitarman700

JeffFromMtl said:


> Politics? I'm just waiting for Orb to come in here and tl;dr this bitch
> 
> I know I'm a lefty, but according this, I have Anarcho-Socialist tendencies



Haven't seen him in a while.
Also, I love your sig.


----------



## Randy

In b4 "their askin' the rong questinz"


----------



## highlordmugfug

THEIR ASKIN' THE RONG QUESTINZ




EDIT: I really do think that the questions they ask are sort of 'biased' towards the left. It sort of seems like: Are you mostly leftist, or do you love corporations and hate those dreadful gays.

But maybe that's all it really boils down to.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## Necris




----------



## -42-

Nonconformist.


----------



## SirMyghin

-42- said:


> Nonconformist.



We almost match, let us be friends due to our similarities and start a social clique


----------



## -42-

Do we get to wear leather jackets?


----------



## 13point9

smack bang democratic socialist


----------



## Randy

-42- said:


> Do we get to wear leather jackets?



Only if you each get to design your own, and you're allowed to opt out of them if you want to.


----------



## highlordmugfug




----------



## ArkaneDemon

So many people in this thread are in my quadrant, I love you guys


----------



## ZxDread

Well! Here I fall!


----------



## AxeHappy

I'd taken before so I knew were I was going to be.


----------



## Explorer

Hmm. The only person to score above the center line was a single-minded person who joined just to make that post, and hasn't been back yet. Interesting... and makes me wonder if someone was trolling. 

Hopefully it won't be someone who now has more than one log-in here. 

----

I find it interesting that the center of the entire graph is labeled "liberalism." I wonder what their definitions are, if liberalism is truly the center of all political spectrums.

I thought for sure my pro-death penalty and other political views were going to get me outside that bottom left quadrant, but no go.


----------



## ittoa666

Randy said:


> Somebody posted this one time but I can't find it, and it's worth letting the new crop of folks have at it.



I was about to post something along those lines.


----------



## ittoa666

Economic Left/Right: -5.12
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.82


----------



## Randy

Explorer said:


> Hmm. The only person to score above the center line was a single-minded person who joined just to make that post, and hasn't been back yet. Interesting... and makes me wonder if someone was trolling.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be someone who now has more than one log-in here.



I finally encountered another person to score above the centerline. 

An acquaintance of mine (friend of a friend) took this and actually scored in the upper right quadrant; and he's very big into the policies/mindset of the people listed in that area, so I'm inclined to believe this is pretty accurate.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

I generally don't get along well with people who are above the horizontal axis when it comes down to discussing politics. Not like half a square up, that's nothing, but at least halfway above the line. They're usually like "you dirty commie bastard" and then I usually say "you fascist bastard" and it goes on like that. So many people call me a commie bastard  even though technically they usually mean the USSR/China version of communism, which is/were based on Marxist-Leninist ideology, and I'm way the fuck in the other direction (down left on the graph as opposed to top left, where that branch of communism is), and it makes me laugh when people try to say stuff like that.

My favorite response from a dude in the top right was "the difference between you and me is that I want society to do what I will tell it to, for I know best, you just want people to live their own lives, that's wrong." So many lulz were had.


----------



## -42-

I've honestly mellowed out a bit, a little while ago I was an anarcho-capitalist. Hormones.


----------



## Curt

Here's where I stand:






In the same quadrant as most everyone in this thread, but I seem to be closer to center in that quadrant than the most

doesn't surprise me, really.


----------



## Randy

Me either.


----------



## Mordacain

Explorer said:


> Hmm. The only person to score above the center line was a single-minded person who joined just to make that post, and hasn't been back yet. Interesting... and makes me wonder if someone was trolling.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be someone who now has more than one log-in here.
> 
> ----
> 
> I find it interesting that the center of the entire graph is labeled "liberalism." I wonder what their definitions are, if liberalism is truly the center of all political spectrums.
> 
> I thought for sure my pro-death penalty and other political views were going to get me outside that bottom left quadrant, but no go.



:Agreed: The odd thing to me is how much irrelevant crap (to my mindset) was listed there. For instance gay marriage... your options were either for or against (to varying degrees), but there was no option for "None of anyone's damn business" or anything of that kin. Given the ambiguity of the answers it skews the position.


----------



## Randy

While true, being forced to answer that in a definite fashion sharpened the results, it's still relevant. For example, I'd imagine answering to the extreme on that one would weigh pretty heavily on whether or not you have have "authoritarian tenancies" and so on.


----------



## Mordacain

Randy said:


> While true, being forced to answer that in a definite fashion sharpened the results, it's still relevant. For example, I'd imagine answering to the extreme on that one would weigh pretty heavily on whether or not you have have "authoritarian tenancies" and so on.



True, I just wish that there was an option to express the "this is irrelevant and outside of the government's purview (or at least an ambivalent option to define the middle).


----------



## Sang-Drax

Unsurprisingly:

Economic Left/Right: -4.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.26


----------



## orb451

Here's mine:


----------



## synrgy

I think we did this once before. Funnily, I think I scored further left this time than I did last time, but whatever. No surprises, I'm sure:

Economic Left/Right: -7.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.77


----------



## Randy

orb451 said:


> Here's mine:



My acquaintance was in similar territory but a little further right, and above the center another block and change.


----------



## orb451

Randy said:


> My acquaintance was in similar territory but a little further right, and above the center another block and change.



I like your use of "acquaintance" 

Am I as far to the Right as you were maybe thinking?


----------



## synrgy

orb451 said:


> Am I as far to the Right as you were maybe thinking?



I figured you'd be closer to the center than most of us.


----------



## orb451

synrgy said:


> I figured you'd be closer to the center than most of us.



Right on 

I'm actually a little surprised (though I probably shouldn't be) at just how *far* Left you guys are, at least in relation to the graph results. 

The test is interesting, but like someone else said I think, it looks like it could use some better wording or some updating/changes. In other words it seems all too easy to be polarizing as far as viewpoints go. I guess that's the point though


----------



## Randy

orb451 said:


> I like your use of "acquaintance"
> 
> Am I as far to the Right as you were maybe thinking?



You're not as far either way as the level of discourse we usually have would imply, but actually pretty close to where I'd have expected you to fall based on the specifics you've shared over time and the fact you're usually willing to find some kind of commonality. 

As for my acquaintance, and I don't mean this to say anything about his ideologies or them juxtaposed next to yours, but he's not my friend because he's "a friend of a friend" who's unapologetically, outspokenly racist and homophobic; so I refuse to spend any non-essential time in his company.


----------



## Mordacain

orb451 said:


> In other words it seems all too easy to be polarizing as far as viewpoints go. I guess that's the point though



And there exactly is the problem with politics the world over in a nutshell 

...I really shouldn't be laughing about that


----------



## synrgy

I did find that I could have easily answered several of the questions differently had I been in a different mood or read the context only slightly differently, due to how vague they all are. This is further evidenced by the fact that I seem to get slightly different results every time I take it. Truly, I wasn't expecting to hit that far left, as I generally consider myself 'just left of center'.

Also, had we actually debated each question prior to answering (I'm looking at you, Orb! ) I probably would have thought differently about several of the questions. Sometimes all it takes to change one's view on any topic is a healthy discussion with someone who has an opposing viewpoint.


----------



## AySay

Decided to do it. Going by these questions I am really concerned about people in the upper quadrants.


----------



## orb451

Randy said:


> You're not as far either way as the level of discourse we usually have would imply, but actually pretty close to where I'd have expected you to fall based on the specifics you've shared over time and the fact you're usually willing to find some kind of commonality.
> 
> As for my acquaintance, and I don't mean this to say anything about his ideologies or them juxtaposed next to yours, but he's not my friend because he's "a friend of a friend" who's unapologetically, outspokenly racist and homophobic; so I refuse to spend any non-essential time in his company.



Yeah I have a feeling that if we were talking in person, and this goes for most of those folks I butt heads with on here, but especially you Randingo, that we'd probably have a fair amount of common ground and good conversation. Which is another way of saying I think we'd get along to a certain extent and that it wouldn't devolve into a brawl. 
Nice huh? 

On here though, it's pretty easy for things to get misconstrued and taken the wrong way or to an extreme. 

Sorry to hear about your "acquaintance" I used to hang with some skinheads when I lived in Boston, mostly the non-racist type and while my friends were into the subculture for the music, attitude and style more than the racist views (along the lines of the guys in This Is England as a point of reference), we did on occasion meet up with some unsavory types that were more than happy to share their warped views on the world. Thankfully my "friends" proved time and again that they were in it for their own reasons and backed me up when I needed it. Again, using This Is England as a reference, I was the odd man out, the Milky of the group. 

Believe it or not, I was a LOT, like you guys *sound* on here, and I don't mean this in a condescending old fogie way, but when I was younger, between 15-22ish I was extremely Liberal. Opposed to any and all armed conflict, fuck the man and his oppressive ways, fuck corporations and their greed, fuck authority, fuck capitalist pigs, fuck racism, fuck stereotypes, etc etc

And as I got older (now 35) my views changed. I met more people, had more life experience and my perspective altogether just shifted. I see things differently than I did back then. I suspect, that many of you who lean to the Left, *may* come more to the Right as you age. Granted for me, it's been 10-15 years of slow progression and I don't see myself continually drifting further and further to the Right, but for the moment, I'm content with how I see things. 

While it causes quite a rub with some of you guys on here, in some ways it's like arguing with younger versions of myself. That might be why I put up such a stink on certain things, because through some of you guys, I see where I was and what I used to think. And then as i feel like I'm older and just slightly *wiser* than I was, I want to reach out and shake some of you and say "look, I know how you feel, been there done that, but lemme fill you in on how shit is" and so on. Of course it rarely works, just as I rarely walk away from a conversation on here thinking the complete opposite of when I went in. But you try, ya know? And I've said many times, I enjoy the back and forth and I enjoy the general sharing of views, even those contrary to the "norm". Be it on here, or anywhere.

And again, none of it is meant in a condescending, snotty, "I know more than you just by the fact that I'm older" way because I do loathe that line of reasoning. I mean it in a friendly way for what it's worth.

I think it was Winston Churchill who said something along the lines of:

"If you're not a liberal when you're 18, you have no heart. If you're not a conservative by the time you're 40, you have no brain... and if you're not a liberal again when you're 60, you have no soul"

So for now, I'm just on my way to being a filthy fucking old hippie. But I have another ~25 years till then, so....


----------



## ArkaneDemon

orb451 said:


> I'm actually a little surprised (though I probably shouldn't be) at just how *far* Left you guys are



Hell, I'm the furthest left so far, seeing as I can't go any further than -10 on the graph


----------



## USMarine75

Haha... nope that's def not right... I'm def more Mussolini than Mahatma. 

But from a scientific standpoint horrifically written. They should have used a 7-point Likert scale and not written leading questions that also begged for reporting bias. Utter trash and an epic fail from a scientific standpoint... but damn it was fun anyways! Thanks for the link! Please post more!


----------



## orb451

ArkaneDemon said:


> Hell, I'm the furthest left so far, seeing as I can't go any further than -10 on the graph



You're so far Left you've come round' the other way! 

As Carl suggested, though I'm at work and don't have the time for it, if you (the general consensus) want to *really* get "into it", go through that test one question at a time and put them here for us to post/talk/argue about. *That* thread will last a whopping hour or two before it gets sent to the round file and the ban hammer is swung like the mighty cock of the minotaur


----------



## ArkaneDemon

orb451 said:


> You're so far Left you've come round' the other way!



I'm so far left that I'm right, and slowly moving back towards the left, til I'm at -20 on the horizontal axis


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Double Post.


----------



## synrgy

orb451 said:


> though I'm at work and don't have the time for it, if you (the general consensus) want to *really* get "into it", go through that test one question at a time and put them here for us to post/talk/argue about.



I don't have the time either, but I do like the idea.


----------



## Randy

The questions were a Rorschach of their own. If you look close enough, there's leading questions in several different directions, I believe deliberately put there to see how you react to them. It didn't all lean one way or the other, however.

The results speak for themself. If anyone thinks they're too complicated to fit into there, they need to get over themselves.


----------



## Guitarman700

Randy said:


> The questions were a Rorschach of their own. If you look close enough, there's leading questions in several different directions, I believe deliberately put there to see how you react to them. It didn't all lean one way or the other, however.
> 
> The results speak for themself. If anyone thinks they're too complicated to fit into there, they need to get over themselves.



BUT RANDEH IM COPMLICATED AN U DONT UNDERSTAND MEH!


----------



## USMarine75

I'm gonna stick with my original opinion that it was *terribly* written. I would have failed Research Methodology if I turned in that garbage. No one uses 4-point scales for surveys... it makes statistical analyses too polarized... it forces everyone to be "extreme" (bimodal). No neutral? It also forces me to _have_ an opinion even if I'm neutral on a subject, or if I believe that two things are of equal importance. You'd have to convert your data since it's not normalized... ugh no way... Too much inherent reporting bias, double-barreled and leading questions... and I've never heard of asking multiple offsetting polarizing questions as a good research methodology... a well-defined and non-leading question is the first tenet of good research... you let the data speak for itself instead of looking for answers... but, it since no one is grading this it makes for a more fun survey so I'm all in favor anyways... just my opinions...


----------



## USMarine75

And dammit... it's obviously wrong. I'm not Mahatma I'm Adolf... WTF do I have to do around here... annex Poland?


----------



## Randy

And I still stand by my previous statement; possibly moreso than I did before.


----------



## Hallic

Economic Left/Right: -5.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.56







"Possessing marijuana for personal use should not be a criminal offence"
Ehmmm it isn't where im from 

Also some of these other questions  WTF? For example the astrology one, i lol'd hehe.

(thought this would be fun to do from a Dutch perspective)


ps. Did i win? i'm not quite how this game works.


----------



## Guitarman700

Yes, you win. Treat yourself to a cookie!


----------



## AySay

USMarine75 said:


> And dammit... it's obviously wrong. I'm not Mahatma I'm Adolf... WTF do I have to do around here... annex Poland?



Don't wanna make this weird or anything, but that's the second time you've gone out of your way to compare yourself to a fascist dictator rather than any positive figures in this thread. I don't understand why?


----------



## USMarine75

AySay said:


> Don't wanna make this weird or anything, but that's the second time you've gone out of your way to compare yourself to a fascist dictator rather than any positive figures in this thread. I don't understand why?


 
LEBENSRAUM!!!


----------



## USMarine75

Randy said:


> And I still stand by my previous statement; possibly moreso than I did before.


 
You no play game correctly... Your line was supposed to be "There will be peace in our time". Worst Neville Chamberlain impression ever. I'm sensing no appeasement here.


----------



## JPhoenix19

I don't really understand why the center is labelled "liberal". All I know is you all look crazy from here.


----------



## Necris

Just for fun.







I think I just made Glenn Beck cry.


----------



## Xaios

Truly, I sacrifice kittens in order to power the ancient machines built by 5th century Freemasons that will bring about the New World Order.


----------



## Tones

lolwut? ^


----------



## Scar Symmetry

synrgy said:


> I did find that I could have easily answered several of the questions differently had I been in a different mood or read the context only slightly differently, due to how vague they all are. This is further evidenced by the fact that I seem to get slightly different results every time I take it. Truly, I wasn't expecting to hit that far left, as I generally consider myself 'just left of center'.
> 
> Also, had we actually debated each question prior to answering (I'm looking at you, Orb! ) I probably would have thought differently about several of the questions. Sometimes all it takes to change one's view on any topic is a healthy discussion with someone who has an opposing viewpoint.



I actually found that I felt very strongly about my answer for a lot of the questions, which is very rare for me. Usually I find multiple choice very frustrating, but in this instance I knew exactly how I wanted to answer for each question, so I'm inclined to think my results are accurate.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Scar Symmetry said:


> I actually found that I felt very strongly about my answer for a lot of the questions, which is very rare for me. Usually I find multiple choice very frustrating, but in this instance I knew exactly how I wanted to answer for each question, so I'm inclined to think my results are accurate.



Yeah, I feel the exact same way.


----------



## Xaios

I didn't, not at all. Quite frankly, I felt like it was pushing me to answer questions with a leftist slant and then make me feel like a monster if I didn't.


----------



## Randy

Or you just have a guilty conscience.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Xaios said:


> I didn't, not at all. Quite frankly, I felt like it was pushing me to answer questions with a leftist slant and then make me feel like a monster if I didn't.



You definitely don't belong in the right then, someone in the right wouldn't entertain the thought of feeling like a monster.


----------



## synrgy

To clarify, I did feel strongly about *some* of the questions; just not all of them.

*edit* which is to say, I agree that there should have been a 'neutral' option.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I know, I just wanted to expand on it


----------



## synrgy

Or even an "I honestly don't care either way" button!


----------



## Xaios

Scar Symmetry said:


> You definitely don't belong in the right then, someone in the right wouldn't entertain the thought of feeling like a monster.



I said the questions were pushing me to feel like a monster, not that they succeeded in making me feel like a monster. Give me a little credit. 



synrgy said:


> Or even an "I honestly don't care either way" button!



Definitely could have used that for some of the questions.


----------



## orb451

Scar Symmetry said:


> You definitely don't belong in the right then, someone in the right wouldn't entertain the thought of feeling like a monster.



I'm on the right and I don't feel like a monster answering those questions but I get what Xaios is saying.

It's a subtle thing, like: "People who are able to work and don't, should not receive public benefits?"

*Strongly Agree
*Agree
*Poor People Suck
*I throw trash and feces at homeless people & welfare mom's

That kind of thing. I don't feel like a monster answering a question like that knowing full well that the "Left" answer is always going to fall in line with helping your fellow man.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Xaios said:


> I said the questions were pushing me to feel like a monster, not that they succeeded in making me feel like a monster. Give me a little credit.







orb451 said:


> I'm on the right and I don't feel like a monster answering those questions



I rest my case 



orb451 said:


> It's a subtle thing, like: "People who are able to work and don't, should not receive public benefits?"
> 
> *Strongly Agree
> *Agree
> *Poor People Suck
> *I throw trash and feces at homeless people & welfare mom's
> 
> That kind of thing. I don't feel like a monster answering a question like that knowing full well that the "Left" answer is always going to fall in line with helping your fellow man.



It was no way near that strong but I know what you mean.


----------



## orb451

The whole test could be boiled down to essentially just a few questions with more detailed answers than just "agree a lot / agree a little". 

1. Abortion:
*Women ought to be able to choose
*Pro-Life 4EVA!!!!!
*Shouldn't be a form of birth control, but acceptable under rape and other special circumstances
*I don't give a shit

2. Religion:
*Like it, love it, want more of it!!!
*Fine for those who subscribe to it, don't throw it, or its absence in my face
*Keep it off my money and out of my schools
*Personal choice best kept private at *all* costs
*I don't give a shit

3. Corporations
*Should all fail miserably
*Are OK sometimes and other times get out of control
*Reach a certain point and offer the public diminishing returns
*I don't give a shit

4. War
*Never allowed
*Sometimes allowed
*Kill em' all, let God sort em' out
*Whatever, just don't bomb my country

5. Environment
*I like grass and trees and shit
*Whatever
*Burn it. Burn it all.
*It's nice and all but I don't think I should feel guilty if a house gets built or a freeway gets put in

6. Energy
*Go Green or Go Home
*I don't care
*Fossil fuels please!
*Nukes Please, oh and a side of Fossil Fuels!
*Not opposed to Green Energy
*Not opposed to Nuke

7. Welfare/Charity
*Should be mandatory
*Should be obligatory
*I don't give a rats ass
*Work. Get a job.
*Hand out, or hand up?

etc etc etc.


----------



## Randy

As far as programming the algorithm, I'm not sure what a "I don't care" answer would do to the system. Like, if you answered "I don't care" to everything, where on that map would it place you?


----------



## orb451

Randy said:


> As far as programming the algorithm, I'm not sure what a "I don't care" answer would do to the system. Like, if you answered "I don't care" to everything, where on that map would it place you?



I would think it would put you dead center. If you don't care about an issue one way or the other, you should be in the center/middle.


----------



## Xaios

Randy said:


> As far as programming the algorithm, I'm not sure what a "I don't care" answer would do to the system. Like, if you answered "I don't care" to everything, where on that map would it place you?



I don't care.


----------



## Randy

orb451 said:


> I would think it would put you dead center. If you don't care about an issue one way or the other, you should be in the center/middle.



Not necessarily. The chart, looking at the vertical orientation, favors the decisions of an authority on the top and favors the decisions of the individual on the bottom. To say "I'm indifferent to all of these questions" would almost imply you're on the bottom of the chart in the fact you're expressing your right to make no ruling on the subject outside of yourself... or maybe you're indifferent to all the answers because you think somebody ELSE should make those decisions for you, in which case it puts you all the way at the top. A non-answer doesn't imply neutrality.

Infact, that defeats the purpose of the exercise. The idea is that you're put in a circumstance where you have to make a decision. You can't be completely neutral on a matter unless you're divorced from it effecting you at all. If each question is (which I believe they are) targeted at YOU in a situation where you need to act YES/NO on something, that's really the only true way of getting an even remotely accurate answer.


----------



## SirMyghin

Randy said:


> As far as programming the algorithm, I'm not sure what a "I don't care" answer would do to the system. Like, if you answered "I don't care" to everything, where on that map would it place you?




Uneducated, waffling POS?  That or sociopath.


----------



## Curt

Randy said:


> Me either.



And what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Randy

Because, prior to today, I knew absolutely nothing of your political leanings. Ya' fascist!


----------



## orb451

@ Randy: Well I'd say that needing an answer for everything, or rather an opinion for everything isn't the best *way* of gauging where one stands politically.

I get what you're saying, I just think certain issues or questions don't need an agreement or disagreement. It's all in the wording. If you ask "Marijuana should be legalized?" you could say yes, or no, or say I don't care one way or the other. Why? Because if you don't smoke and don't care about people that do, then you're not going to be concerned with whether it's legalized or not. Makes no difference to you one way or the other.

I'm sure there's plenty of other political hot button issues that you could fall somewhere in between on. And a "I don't care" type answer would put you in the middle of the two ends of the spectrum, for that particular issue/question.


----------



## Curt

Randy said:


> Because, prior to today, I knew absolutely nothing of your political leanings. Ya' fascist!





I took this test 2 1/2 years ago and it put me slightly further left in the quadrant than this time, but I was much lower down on on that side then. I honestly don't feel like my views have changed all that much. 

I tend to stay away from actually putting my 2 cents in on political matters as of late, though.


----------



## DesertBurst

Xaios said:


> I didn't, not at all. Quite frankly, I felt like it was pushing me to answer questions with a leftist slant and then make me feel like a monster if I didn't.



that's how I felt


----------



## Xaios

It's almost as if a third dimension has to be added to these things:






Code:


Doesn't give two shits                           Gives two shits.  Two GIGANTIC Shits
<<-------------------------------------------------------------------------------->>


----------



## Randy

But "doesn't give two shits" implies no shits, when you might actually give "one shit". Possibly even half of one shit, etc.


----------



## Xaios

WHY MUST YOU LABEL EVERYTHING?!? WHY CAN'T THE SHITS JUST GIVE WHAT THE SHITS GIVE!!


----------



## orb451

Because shits don't happen in a vacuum 

Or maybe though do, and that's why shit sucks.


----------



## Xaios

I guess shits are just as subject the pressures of real life as they are the pressures of the sphincter. They're constantly getting pushed in one direction.


----------



## BlackMesa

Thought i was more to the right. Mine came out more Libertarian than conservative.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

I was disappointed with the lack of choices for crazy people. It shows a real lack of consideration on the part of the surveyors. Would it really have been too much to include options such as:

Abortion is acceptable:
a) in all cases
b) in some cases
c) In no cases
d) potato


I feel the results are skewed by this severe oversight.


----------



## groph

This makes me a Syndicalist. I'll have to look into that a bit more. I was expecting to land on the lefty-libertarian side of things.

About the whole "getting more conservative as you get older" thing goes, I absolutely hate that statement/argument or whatever it is. My mom INSISTS that I'll turn over to the right when I'm older. Maybe I will. You can't falsify the statement. It makes total sense though, in our system you're dependent on money. Don't make money? *You die*. As you get older, you've been subjected to the system for a longer period of time so you learn its workings and possibly learn to cope with it better than you could when you were 20 and attending a liberal arts university where you learned how the world screws people. I just don't like having my opinions undermined because of my age, I understand that I'm just learning things, but who knows? Maybe the capitalist system will totally collapse and something will replace it. Then we'll see how the "conservative when aged" dynamic changes.


----------



## Randy

It's a phase. You'll get over it.


----------



## Guitarman700

Randy said:


> It's a phase. You'll get over it.


----------



## neoclassical

I thought I was more Socialist than anarcho socialist.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

neoclassical said:


> I thought I was more Socialist than anarcho socialist.



SirMyghin and -42- are starting their own clique for being close to each other, you're very close to me, let's start our own, it will be kvlt as fuck. We'll have cooler jackets than them.


----------



## Guitarman700

ArkaneDemon said:


> SirMyghin and -42- are starting their own clique for being close to each other, you're very close to me, let's start our own, it will be kvlt as fuck. We'll have cooler jackets than them.



Sign me up!


----------



## Randy

I was trying to make a joke about that one but I couldn't come up with anything that seemed apt. I'll leave that to the conservative dudes, since it should be more appropriate an observation.


----------



## orb451

Randy said:


> I was trying to make a joke about that one but I couldn't come up with anything that seemed apt. I'll leave that to the conservative dudes, since it should be more appropriate an observation.



Wait, what are we supposed to be making jokes about?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

In soviet russia, leather jacket wears _you_!


----------



## neoclassical

ArkaneDemon said:


> SirMyghin and -42- are starting their own clique for being close to each other, you're very close to me, let's start our own, it will be kvlt as fuck. We'll have cooler jackets than them.



Cool


----------



## neoclassical

Grand Moff Tim said:


> In soviet russia, leather jacket wears _you_!



When I was still teaching high school I had a student from the Ukraine with the accent and everything. Anytime he said something I would turn it into "In russia, _____ _____s you." Then follow up with "Wow, what a country!"


----------



## SirMyghin

ArkaneDemon said:


> SirMyghin and -42- are starting their own clique for being close to each other, you're very close to me, let's start our own, it will be kvlt as fuck. We'll have cooler jackets than them.


I doubt your jacket could be cooler than mine. That is all.


----------



## Xaios

orb451 said:


> Wait, what are we supposed to be making jokes about?



*whisper* Dude, don't ask questions like that, they'll see it as weakness and jump all over that shit like a fat kid in ice cream...

HAHAHA, YOU CRAZY LIBERALS AND YOUR PIE IN THE SKY IDEAS AND YOUR FREE HEALTH CARE AND YOUR CHE GUEVARA T-SHIRTS AND YOUR GODLESS AUTOMATED BANKING MACHINES! HAHAHA!

*whisper* There, I think I saved face. Gotta be quicker on the draw though.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

SirMyghin said:


> I doubt your jacket could be cooler than mine. That is all.







I think not


----------



## -42-

My jacket is made from the rare fur of an exotic mammal driven to extinction by negligent corporate activity.

It's super cool.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

That's not nearly as cool as if it were driven to extinction by _deliberate_ corporate activity, but still pretty neat.


----------



## Randy

Grand Moff Tim said:


> In soviet russia, leather jacket wears _you_!





Yep, that works.


----------



## Xaios

Mine is better:


----------



## The Somberlain

I don't find my views particularly part of a "golden, bleeding heart" or whatnot. It's just logic and a goal-based system for the good of the human race in a Utilitarian sense. Concepts like nationalism are merely constructs by the French and American revolutionaries to get people to fight in a post-monarchical world (I can explain this in depth if you wish) and due to Napoleon, got really successful and became an uncontrollable brute. I am, if you haven't found out by now, a Bertrand Russell and Aldous Huxley fanboy, and I boil down politics to logical, goal-oriented pragmatism, and abstract constructs are meaningless barriers to a well-run, free society. 

Oh, Randy, Scar Symmetry, and I should get matching Bertrand Russell/Ghandi jackets!


----------



## Randy

I'd be alright with a The Somberlain jacket, right about now.


----------



## The Somberlain

Aww, I'm no good with photoshop


----------



## Necris

Randy said:


> I'd be alright with a The Somberlain jacket, right about now.








Like that, but on a jacket.


----------



## The Somberlain

Yes, Dissection is epic, but a funeral carriage running through darkened streets does not convey the fuzzy love and logic of social libertarianism. Dissection is the root of my name though


----------



## ArkaneDemon

The Somberlain said:


> Yes, Dissection is epic, and a funeral carriage running through darkened streets accurately conveys the disgusting truth that is anything not in the bottom left square of the graph.



How could you say such a thing?


----------



## The Somberlain

I aint that radical, people in the other quadrants are not evil, just unenlightened


----------



## Randy




----------



## Randy

For the record, google those two words with your safe search off for some mildly NSFW but rather entertaining results. FYI.


----------



## The Somberlain

Why yes I do have boobs

Oh, and since I've been posting on this thread, the ss.org advertising banner wants to sell me "right wing t-shirts and gear"


----------



## Guitarman700

The Somberlain said:


> Oh, and since I've been posting on this thread, the ss.org advertising banner wants to sell me "right wing t-shirts and gear"



Same here.


----------



## Randy

I love all of you.

*in the bottom left quadrant


----------



## Guitarman700

Randy said:


> I love all of you.
> 
> *in the bottom left quadrant



I love you there too.


----------



## Randy

Where's a :cigarette: smiley when you need it?


----------



## -42-

The industry was driven out of business after stricter regulations and intense taxation were imposed upon it.


----------



## Daemoniac

"Anarcho-Socialist" apparently


----------



## Randy

-42- said:


> The industry was driven out of business after stricter regulations and intense taxation were imposed upon it.



By who, Governor George Pataki or mayor Michael Bloomberg?


----------



## 13point9

Randy said:


> By who, Governor George Takei or mayor Michael Bloomberg?



fixed


----------



## Konfyouzd

*Economic Left/Right: -6.50*
*Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.0*

*Wouldn't lemme post the pic, from here at work... Whatever. It put me somewhere between Nelson Mandela, Ghandi and the Dalai Lama*


----------



## Daggorath

Not sure on the relevance of most of the questions. And some are open to interpretation. Probably not far wrong however.


----------



## The Somberlain

-42- said:


> The industry was driven out of business after stricter regulations and intense taxation were imposed upon it.



Eventually, multinationals became inviable, and we will live in agrarian paradises linked culturally by high speed trains built from the remaining tax money


----------



## orb451

The Somberlain said:


> I aint that radical, people in the other quadrants are not evil, just unenlightened



Condescending much?  Or was this a joke? My comedy detector's not yet working today.


----------



## Randy

Everything that happens in this thread is with the intention of being both condescending and humorous. Roasting, if you will.


----------



## orb451

Randy said:


> Everything that happens in this thread is with the intention of being both condescending and humorous. Roasting, if you will.



Oh, well if it's a Roast then great! Are we roasting each other individually or by general political persuasion?


----------



## Konfyouzd

-42- said:


> The industry was driven out of business after stricter regulations and intense taxation were imposed upon it.


 
Well we know where you are w/o even looking at your graph...


----------



## Konfyouzd

Randy said:


> Everything that happens in this thread is with the intention of being both condescending and humorous. Roasting, if you will.


 
I smell trouble...


----------



## Randy

orb451 said:


> Oh, well if it's a Roast then great! Are we roasting each other individually or by general political persuasion?



Political persuasion mostly, although it's worth mentioning you have skinky poopy breath.


----------



## orb451

Randy said:


> Political persuasion mostly, although it's worth mentioning you have skinky poopy breath.



Will you left leaning buttfuckers never learn? 

The point is, ladies and gentleman, that greed -- for lack of a better word -- is good.
Greed is right.​ Greed works.
Greed clarifies, cuts through, and captures the essence of the evolutionary spirit.​ Greed, in all of its forms -- greed for life, for money, for love, knowledge -- has marked the upward surge of mankind.
And greed -- you mark my words -- will not only save Teldar Paper, but that other malfunctioning corporation called the USA.


And Randy you old stick in the mud, I've been listening to this horseshit of yours since I came on board. You can take that crap and blow it out your ass, and for good measure, sit on *this*<extends middle finger> for good measure! 
​


----------



## Randy

orb451 said:


> Will you left leaning buttfuckers never learn?



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

orb451 said:


> Will you left leaning buttfuckers never learn?







A Quake III reference _and _Nazi symbolism in _one post?_ Don't mind if I do. Don't hit me Orb


----------



## orb451

^^^


----------



## Vidge

Was roughly 3-4 to the right, 5-6 to libertarian.


----------



## Facebones

Practically right in the middle of left libertarianism.


----------



## The Somberlain

We are in the post-Darwinistic world, good sir. Now our greed and "will for survival" may very well fuck us in the ass due to overconsumption.


----------



## Xaios

Time to suck all the resources out of the planet, die fat and happy, and leave an empty smoking shell for future generations. I'll be dead, so it's all gravy anyway, right?


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

What does mine mean?


----------



## Guitarman700

Wingchunwarrior said:


> What does mine mean?



You're a bad man.


----------



## heilarkyguitar




----------



## Wingchunwarrior

Guitarman700 said:


> You're a bad man.






but seriously, I didn't really expect to end up there,excuse my political ignorance but what is or what views does an left authoritarian have?


----------



## Randy

KILL ALL HUMANS


----------



## Soopahmahn

Well, now that I know who you all are... 







Also, using this ss.org group as data and assuming that many modern popular composers fit in the same space on the graph, I find it interesting how musicians have trended away from authoritarian mindsets over the last couple hundred years, though economic leftism seems to prevail.






This page is also pretty interesting, regarding the alignment of 2008 Presidential primary candidates and electoral candidates.


----------



## Randy

You make a good point. I've always considered myself a modern Shostakwhatever.


----------



## Soopahmahn

Randy said:


> You make a good point. I've always considered myself a modern Shostakwhatever.



Shostakovitchian. Basically Hitler.


----------



## Randy

Um, how do ya' figure?


----------



## Konfyouzd

^ maybe YOU'RE reading it wrong...?


----------



## Randy

The Mahatma = The Führer


----------



## AySay

All this thread has amounted to is making me believe that the bottom left corner of anything is the best.

Which parking spot do I take?
Bottom left corner.

Which whore do i pick?
Bottom left corner.

etc...


----------



## Konfyouzd

AySay said:


> All this thread has amounted to is making me believe that the bottom left corner of anything is the best.
> 
> Which parking spot do I take?
> Bottom left corner.
> 
> Which whore do i pick?
> Bottom left corner.
> 
> etc...



Brilliant indeed... Well played


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

Randy said:


> KILL ALL HUMANS


----------



## Soopahmahn

Konfyouzd said:


> ^ maybe YOU'RE reading it wrong...?







Randy said:


> The Mahatma = The Führer


----------



## The Somberlain

So, according to this, I'm an Anarchic Socialist. Isn't that a tad bit extreme?


...but it's grounded in reality somehow


----------



## Guitarman700

The Somberlain said:


> So, according to this, I'm an Anarchic Socialist. Isn't that a tad bit extreme?
> 
> 
> ...but it's grounded in reality somehow



JOIN US. WE HAVE COOKIES.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Guitarman700 said:


> JOIN US. WE HAVE COOKIES.



And...


Freedom.


----------



## Xaios

ArkaneDemon said:


> And...
> 
> 
> Freedom fries.



Fixed.


----------



## The Somberlain

Cookies? I'm in!


----------



## Dvaienat

Left-Libertarianism, pretty much what I expected.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior

Ok so I took the test again and....






just goes to show how varied it can be even amongst one individual if the test is taken numerous times


----------



## Dvaienat

Wingchunwarrior said:


> Ok so I took the test again and....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just goes to show how varied it can be even amongst one individual if the test is taken numerous times


 
I took it twice after my first attempt, and got exactly the same result.


----------



## caskettheclown

i'm an anarchist. Not the chaotic stereotypical one but one who thinks authority is wrong. I just don't think there should be people being able to tell the rest what they can and cant do. Though I know we have to have a government because we are not perfect and chaos would ensue sooner or later.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

caskettheclown said:


> i'm an anarchist. [...] Though I know we have to have a government because we are not perfect and chaos would ensue sooner or later.



That defies the point of being an anarchist.


----------



## Guitarman700

ArkaneDemon said:


> That defies the point of being an anarchist.


----------



## The Somberlain

Lets see if I can post my image


----------



## scottro202

Economic Left/Right: -4.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.59






Right where I thought I'd be.


----------



## Daemoniac

socialiststring.org?


----------



## Soopahmahn

Daemoniac said:


> socialiststring.org?



BASICALLY


----------



## Randy

The Somberlain said:


> Lets see if I can post my image



Fix'd


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

Hmmm, Anarcho-Socialist-? Sounds about right.


----------



## Jakke

Hmmm

Economic Left/Right -1.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian -2.62

social Liberal, seems right


----------



## Adam Of Angels

A little farther left than I figured, but I didn't really like the way some of the questions were worded, so yeah.


----------



## Holy Katana

I'm a social anarchist, so naturally, I fall in the bottom left corner.

Going by the guide, I'm an anarcho-commie, and ideally, anarcho-communism sounds great, but I'm still not sure how practical it is. Anarcho-syndicalism, on the other hand, is something that is much more practical.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Holy Katana said:


> I'm a social anarchist, so naturally, I fall in the bottom left corner.
> 
> Going by the guide, I'm an anarcho-commie, and ideally, anarcho-communism sounds great, but I'm still not sure how practical it is. Anarcho-syndicalism, on the other hand, is something that is much more practical.



Now and After: The ABC of Communist Anarchism - Wikisource - If you like to read much simpler stuff

The Conquest of Bread - Wikisource - If you like to read much more in depth stuff

I've read both. So...yeah. I'm still in the process of reading about anarcho-communism/syndicalism/socialism to see what I really believe. I actually haven't read much of the syndicalist and socialist branches, but from what I've read, they sound good to me. Much more in depth reading will clear it all up.

And yes, saying you're an Anarchist puts you on the FBI's list of dangerous people. They're watching you right now. See that van out front? It's them.

Just kidding 

...


Or am I?


----------



## Holy Katana

Yeah, I've been meaning to read Kropotkin. Right now I'm reading the monstrously long _Demanding the Impossible: A History of Anarchism_ by Peter Marshall, which is really good so far.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Kropotkin is a pretty cool guy, eh collectivizes the means of production and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Church2224

umm....I got this..

Political Compass Printable Graph

Does this mean I get kicked off the forum lols....????


----------



## AySay

Church2224 said:


> umm....I got this..
> 
> Political Compass Printable Graph
> 
> Does this mean I get kicked off the forum lols....????



Yes.


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Church2224 said:


> umm....I got this..
> 
> Political Compass Printable Graph
> 
> Does this mean I get kicked off the forum lols....????



This here be SocialistString.org. We don't take kindly to yer folk round here.


----------



## Jakke

ArkaneDemon said:


> This here be SocialistString.org. We don't take kindly to yer folk round here.



hmmm, SocialistliberalString.org, if I may


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Socialibstring.org?


----------



## Jakke

ArkaneDemon said:


> Socialibstring.org?



Well played, well played.... But, fair enough, socalibstring.org it is! 

























Commie


----------



## Jakke




----------



## ArkaneDemon

That hurt my feelings


----------



## Jakke

ArkaneDemon said:


> That hurt my feelings



Ok, I'm sorry... Or am I? 











*Criss-Cross!*


----------



## ArkaneDemon




----------



## Jakke

Glad you liked it


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

I guess I fit in.

EDIT-I've always found myself as an almost liberitarian, left wing, socialist, almost anarchist. Guess I was right.

Yes, I'm being totally serious that that is how I saw my political views.


----------



## Xaios

Church2224 said:


> umm....I got this..
> 
> Political Compass Printable Graph
> 
> Does this mean I get kicked off the forum lols....????



Join me, and we can bring about the End Times together!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Regarding recent Supreme Court rulings, I think I will support Google in any political pursuits. They get some of our rights, so why not all of them?


----------



## s_k_mullins




----------



## Thaeon

Autarchist Anarchist. Mine's not listed.


----------



## Randy

Autochrist, you say?


----------



## Alimination

Libritarian borderline Mutualism 

...sounds about right.. lol 

Economic Left/Right: 2.62
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.38


----------



## Phlegethon

random survey thread ... interesting idea, and I'll take the bait. did the test and here's where I land: 

Political Compass Printable Graph

I find it interesting that I end up where I do considering that people have commented in the past that I have an eerie similarity to dr. house when it comes to my personal disposition


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

My problem with the current Democratic party, even though I share my views with them, is that they have no spine. On almost every bill they buckle to the Republicans, even when the Democrats have control of Congress. Yeah, it's great that you want to avoid conflict, that doesn't mean you let the other guy win! What's the point of being in Congress if you don't make a difference! 


Is there a political party that's essentially the democrats, but with balls? I'm going to be able to vote in the next election so I'd love to know.


----------



## Dvaienat

caskettheclown said:


> i'm an anarchist. Not the chaotic stereotypical one but one who thinks authority is wrong. I just don't think there should be people being able to tell the rest what they can and cant do. Though I know we have to have a government because we are not perfect and chaos would ensue sooner or later.


 
You're not an Anarchist then, you're a Libertarian. Which basically means you believe people should be free to do whatever they want unless they are harming others, which is the point the state will intervene with matters.

I too do not believe society could be stable without the government, due to the inherent flaws in human nature. I just believe the state should take a back seat in all situations except the economy (people can't be trusted to be generous) and situations where harm is being done.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

*Economic Left/Right: -3.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.46 *







Left-libertarian, hit the nail on the head. I honestly cannot fathom why others would disagree, but hey it's a boring world if we're all the same


----------



## SirMyghin

I still don't understand how libertarian and left can ever go hand in hand. Libertarian is a lot more than a laissez faire mentality. It is about ownership of your work, the right to your creations and autonomy. The left does nothing to support an individuals autonomy (instead it says that the more you make the more you give) and expects you to carry others through your endeavors. There is nothing libertarian about that.


----------



## AxeHappy

The left is about social freedom and economic restriction/control/whatever word you want to use. The right is the opposite. 

Libertarians just want freedom so they can quite easily swing either way.


Edit:
Excuse the massive over-simplification.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

SirMyghin said:


> I still don't understand how libertarian and left can ever go hand in hand. Libertarian is a lot more than a laissez faire mentality. It is about ownership of your work, the right to your creations and autonomy. The left does nothing to support an individuals autonomy (instead it says that the more you make the more you give) and expects you to carry others through your endeavors. There is nothing libertarian about that.



It's a bit more than that, I personally believe that people should have the right to go about the way they please, as long as it's within the law and does not harm others/the state. However, all citizens who are able should put back into the state to help those who are not, as well as to contribute to a smoother-running system and a better standard of living for all. (hence taxation, charity)

Honestly it's a very moral system, but what can I say, I'm a moral guy


----------



## SirMyghin

When I think Libertarian I think Nozick. The rest seem, contradictory.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Scar Symmetry said:


> Economic Left/Right: -5.75
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.18



I took the test again, this time with 100% sure answers rather than guesswork than before. I came out more Libertarian...

Economic Left/Right: -5.75
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -6.62






Extremely proud of this result.


----------



## daemon barbeque

Looks like I am in the left internet site.
bottomleftcorner.org


----------



## Painhawg

seems about right


----------



## Stealthtastic

Apparently, me and ghandi would have chilled and gotten along well.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

Looks about right.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Here I am:






Puts me kind of near Gandhi.


----------



## groph

Took it again, I'm still apparently a "syndicalist"

EDIT:



groph said:


> This makes me a Syndicalist. I'll have to look into that a bit more. I was expecting to land on the lefty-libertarian side of things.
> 
> About the whole "getting more conservative as you get older" thing goes, I absolutely hate that statement/argument or whatever it is. My mom INSISTS that I'll turn over to the right when I'm older. Maybe I will. You can't falsify the statement. It makes total sense though, in our system you're dependent on money. Don't make money? *You die*. As you get older, you've been subjected to the system for a longer period of time so you learn its workings and possibly learn to cope with it better than you could when you were 20 and attending a liberal arts university where you learned how the world screws people. I just don't like having my opinions undermined because of my age, I understand that I'm just learning things, but who knows? Maybe the capitalist system will totally collapse and something will replace it. Then we'll see how the "conservative when aged" dynamic changes.



WHOA, calm down there commie! You don't die if you don't make money, you'll live like hell for a while but you'll probably find a hippie commune to live on at some point and they can't turn you away. 

I thought I was going to end up a bit closer to liberal centrism but I'm still too suspicious and mistrusting of large institutions to end up getting closer to the upper right or upper left quadrant. I think I can get along with the idea of syndicalism though, it's (according to Wikipedia) an alternative to capitalism and state socialism (the idea of which I don't like). It's still capitalist in the sense that you're still dealing with money and profits for sure but you're basically kicking out the bosses and transferring ownership of industry to the people who work there. Some industries work that way now and they apparently do well, I liked the idea. It's great to be a capitalist if you're benefiting from it, so if I was in the upper Right I'd be there with (as far as I'm concerned) a lot of ignorance about what goes on in the lives of a lot of other people and the upper Left scares me the most out of anything because it's basically the state enslaving you and robbing you to serve itself, explicitly. Lower right works well in a free-market utopia which I think is impossible, so I feel at home in my cynical mind being in the lower left but not total socialist anarchy. Basically, I don't unswervingly support capitalism, I think we're at a time where we really need to question what it is we've been doing, rewrite the grand narratives of our lives which will guide our futures because they're derived from our histories, and never stop innovating. I'm kind of radical now which I expect will probably change, I'll probably mellow out a bit there but it might take radicals to guide liberals, as Slavoj Zizek said in a pretty entertaining debate.


----------



## Powermetalbass

Just wondering which political viewpoint is most common on the thread and if there is actually a divide among SS members or if everyone is pretty much on the same page.

I'd say I'm left of centre. I don't like politics that much, but I do vote (usually for a Left wing party, but not always the same one because their platforms change from year to year) Note in Canada there are many Left and right wing parties to choose from.


----------



## SirMyghin

There is definitely a divide we have a lot of left and very little right. Typical of a music hang out really.

I am a minimal government type chap, but not a stupid anarchy type arm chair tough guy type. I work hard and expect everyone to do the same. I loath having to have those who refuse to work hard and produce chained to me, taking what is mine for themselves. Social programs are a nifty way of giving from those of us busting ass to those sitting on said ass. 

You may be thinking 'now, he is posting on here in the day time, can't be working that hard'. I work half the year but still come out over 44 hours a week when you average it


----------



## ElRay

And this is one of the reasons the political environment in the U.S. is so bad and 3rd Parties stand no chance. We have to label everything in a simple, no-thought needed it's either black or white and if you think that the legal concept of marriage should be open for everybody, you can't possibly be in favor for the minimal government that prevents chaos and want to redistribute wealth so everybody's poor.

There's so much more than just one dimensional "left vs. right".

Do a quick read on "Political Spectrum" and "The Nolan Chart". Right now, the U.S. is stuck (much, much, much higher than we should be) high up on the Authoritative side. Heck, even the "Left" (aka Blue-flavored Republocrats), which is stereotypically "Peace and Freedom" has swung far into the using the government to force their ideals on everybody. And the "Right" (aka Red-flavored Republocrats), which is stereotypically "hands-off" business is just as "government connected businesses get perks" as the Blue-flavord Republocrats.

Go visit: Political Compass - Test. This site has popped-up here several times. As a group, we all tend to be rather low on the Authoritarian index. Both flavors of U.S. Republicrats are positive on the authoritarian axis. The only difference is that the Red flavored ones tend to be a bit further right and a bit further authoritarian.

Ray


----------



## Church2224

I would say "Far Right" for me, but I am more the libertarian right. My political viewpoints tend to be a mix of libertarianism and conservatism. Thomas Sowell is one of my biggest political idols, if that helps anyone.

For this reason I never come to this section of the forum, my viewpoints are VASTLY different than most people here


----------



## SirMyghin

Church2224 said:


> I would say "Far Right" for me, but I am more the libertarian right. My political viewpoints tend to be a mix of libertarianism and conservatism. Thomas Sowell is one of my biggest political idols, if that helps anyone.
> 
> For this reason I never come to this section of the forum, my viewpoints are VASTLY different than most people here



Pretty much, and we all know arguing on the internet is like the special olympics.


----------



## Pooluke41

Powermetalbass said:


> and if there is actually a divide among SS members .




Well, as far as I know, most Waffen-SS members are nazis. 

But in all seriousness, it seems that most members are aligned with the left.


----------



## Church2224

SirMyghin said:


> Pretty much, and we all know arguing on the internet is like the special olympics.



Exactly man. I leave all of my internet discussions with the things I love like guitar playing, guitars and gear.


----------



## renzoip

Pooluke41 said:


> it seems that most members are aligned with the left.



I wish my local metal scene was more like ss.org. Here it's full of far right reactionaries.


----------



## Jakke

Left combined with some classic liberalism, I guess. That is of course if political viewpoints can be summed up in a couple of words...

Oh yes, I did link to a wiki article about liberalism, because many americans usually has a very vague idea of what a liberal is


----------



## ArkaneDemon

Church2224 said:


> For this reason I never come to this section of the forum, my viewpoints are VASTLY different than most people here



Same here but on the other side of the spectrum. I used to be here often but I've dipped out for the reason below:



SirMyghin said:


> and we all know arguing on the internet is like the special olympics.



Yep, even if you win you're still retarded 



renzoip said:


> Here it's full of far right reactionaries.



There seems to be an upsurge of right wing reaction in general, especially in the West, so I hear you. Where I live, there are two universities and a college, so the spread of ideas and information leads to less reactionary people, but we still have our fair share here. But thankfully they aren't as prominent as in other places, which is something that I'm thankful for.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/politics-current-events/153847-political-ideologies-thread.html

^ I started that thread a long time ago, but it should give an idea of the general leanings of the forum. Of course, it's probably shifted a bit.


----------



## Mprinsje

shouldn't you be putting progressive and conservative in there?


----------



## troyguitar

Far left socially, pretty much in the middle economically.


----------



## AxeHappy

I'm pretty crazy far left. Could be time for us all to re-do that test again. Seems to happen about once a yearish here. Since I've been a member (2 years!) anyways!


----------



## Jakke

I has redunn it:








Which reinforces what I said earlier in the thread


----------



## The Uncreator

Classification like this is fucking retarded.


----------



## AxeHappy

Yeah, I've become more disillusioned with life as I age.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Huh. I somehow managed to gravitate a little further left politically than the last time I took the politcal compass survey, though I'm still about the same economically.

EDIT: Oops. Further left economically, stayed the same socially. I suck at graphs, apparently.


----------



## ddtonfire

Pretty center-y.


----------



## MFB

Yeah, I had a feeling this is about where I'd fall


----------



## angelophile

Where in the media do you folks find the best political discussions ?

I haven't heard far left opinions in the media for decades now.

There seems to be no public explanations of the reasons and logic for the various political views.

Most news seems to be just economics these days.


----------



## Xaios

Taken from the other thread:



Xaios said:


> Truly, I sacrifice kittens in order to power the ancient machines built by 5th century Freemasons that will bring about the New World Order.


----------



## Church2224

Looks like I am going to get banned


----------



## troyguitar

Why I have no interest in voting:


----------



## vampiregenocide

I don't understand how some of you guys are getting so far right.  We're doing the same questions, and it worries me. I mean, I don't want to sound like I'm saying my opinion is the only right one, but it seemed like a lot of those questions had fairly obvious (for lack of a better word) answers.


----------



## SirMyghin

and blam






Ross, you are correct, the answers are very obvious. I don't understand how you folks all get so far left.


----------



## MFB

Church2224 said:


> Looks like I am going to get banned





troyguitar said:


> Why I have no interest in voting:



Gentlemen...

I am now inclined to believe that Church IS Ron Paul


----------



## troyguitar

I don't even know how to score that far to the right, I just redid it answering as right as I could on the ones that didn't seem completely insane/inhuman and only got to about where SirMyghin did 

I just can't say anything but Agree or Strongly Agree to thinks like:

Because corporations cannot be trusted to voluntarily protect the environment, they require regulation.

It is regrettable that many personal fortunes are made by people who simply manipulate money and contribute nothing to their society.

Multinational companies are unethically exploiting the plant genetic resources of developing countries.


----------



## Adam Of Angels

Edit: never mind, I couldn't get the image to work


----------



## Church2224

MFB said:


> Gentlemen...
> 
> I am now inclined to believe that Church IS Ron Paul



You found me. After the presidential primaries I went back to playing guitar 

I was actually surprised when I saw that I was that close to Ron Paul. Then again i have always been seen as a little bit crazy. 

I have my reasons for what I believe and will defend them to the death, but I respect the member's of this forum;s opinions as well, which is why I stay away from discussion to avoid conflict. I just ask that every one respect my beliefs and ideas as well.


----------



## -42-

Anticipating onslaught of slack-jawed hippies.


----------



## Jakke

Nah, we'll just assault you with the


----------



## The Somberlain

Economic left/right: -7.5
Social libertarian/authoritarian: -7.03

Ye old anarcho-socialist metalhead postmodern philosophy student


----------



## Necris

"Wow", said absolutely nobody.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I have the caring side of my Mother, the cold-yet-logically-sound side of my Father and obviously my own views which make for a categorically left but suprisingly mixed political bag.


----------



## Breakdown

Economic Left/Right: 4.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 2.15






I have no idea how to read this thing but I am guessing that I am not a liberal.


----------



## troyguitar

^ You're actually closer to Obama than Romney.


----------



## Brill

I was thinking id get more of a communist/socialist result.. As that is what my polotical veiw is.


----------



## Semichastny

Economic Left/Right: -9.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -5.18


----------



## tacotiklah

Economic Left/Right: -5.88
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.92









I'm actually surprised by this as I figured I was closer to the center. But given some recent re-evaluations of my beliefs and stances, I guess it makes sense.


----------



## AxeHappy

Loxodrome said:


> I was thinking id get more of a communist/socialist result.. As that is what my polotical veiw is.




I used to be right around here. Even closer to the middle line when I was in Highschool.


----------



## Breakdown

troyguitar said:


> ^ You're actually closer to Obama than Romney.



I guess that makes sense although I do disagree with a lot of what the democrats are trying to pass. I was surprised I tested so moderate las time I took the test I was where Santorum is on that scale you posted up there.


----------



## tacotiklah

AxeHappy said:


> I used to be right around here. Even closer to the middle line when I was in Highschool.



Now you got me thinking about it. I think I'll retake it and answer according to how I thought when I was in high school. I'm willing to bet that I used to lean towards the right.

Edit:

Economic Left/Right: 2.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 4.72








Yeah, I'd say that is one hell of a shift in ideology. Almost the opposite of how I was.


----------



## troyguitar

haha in high school I would have been in the very bottom left corner, now I'm in the same quadrant but much more moderate.


----------



## Sang-Drax

I've always thought of my self more of a libertarian than a socialist...


----------



## ittoa666

Then:



ittoa666 said:


> Economic Left/Right: -5.12
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.82



Now:


----------



## tacotiklah

^Quite the drastic change.


----------



## Chickenhawk

What baffles me is that I call myself a Market Anarchist, which lines up more with Anarcho-Capitalism than Anarcho-Socialism. 

Also, damn near EVERYBODY that argues tooth and nail in PC&E are nearly identical on this graph. *cough me and Jakke coughcough* 

Might need to stop calling myself a Market Anarchist, and just go back to Anarchist. Cover all my bases 

Absolutely figured I'd lean more to the right. Quite a bit more to the right, actually...oh well.






I took this same test a while back, and I'm sure my results were quite different. Let me see if I can dig it up.


EDIT:

Found my old one. Guess I took this one probably a year and a half ago.







I'll take the test again later today, and see how much it changes.


----------



## Jakke

Chickenhawk said:


> Also, damn near EVERYBODY that argues tooth and nail in PC&E are nearly identical on this graph. *cough me and Jakke coughcough*



We have a saying in my country:
Children of similar kind plays best together (birds of a feather flock together) 


You know you are my favourite white trash, right?


----------



## Chickenhawk

Jakke said:


> We have a saying in my country:
> Children of similar kind plays best together (birds of a feather flock together)
> 
> 
> You know you are my favourite white trash, right?





I've noticed a lot of the 'arguing' to be two people yelling the same thing at each other, but in different ways.

YAY! POLITICS!!


----------



## Nag




----------



## BucketheadRules

Mine:


----------



## ittoa666

ghstofperdition said:


> ^Quite the drastic change.



 I think I answered one question differently.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

as i do more and more research, i find myself moving farther and farther left.

note that this is not political research but that on economics, what has and has not worked in the past around the world.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Left-Libertarian, seems accurate. 

I must say, the questions are quite transparent.


----------



## Guitarwizard

ArkaneDemon said:


>



These classifications are quite funny. How is "Activism" an Ideologiy?


----------



## Vostre Roy




----------

